# Troy Bilt 2410 - Lighting Question



## Ant2410 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just bought a brand new Troy-Bilt 2410 snow blower over at Lowes. Got it for $455 out the door which to me is a great price for what i needed. 

I wanted to know if this model has an alternator or a wire i can tap into to add x2 12v LED fog lights to? From the looks of it it doesn't have an alternator. So I called Troy-Bilt and they pretty much said to figure it out on my own.

If you can help me out, please let me know. 

What would be a good suggestion for aftermarket lighting on this thing? 

Anthony


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the group Ant2410. Probably won't be long and you'll get to use that new Troy-Bilt. Doesn't sound like Troy-Bilt was very helpful in answering your question. Looking at their web site, the only option they show for it is the snow cab. I'm sure that if there's a will, there's a way, so somebody here will have a solution for you.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Somewhere I read a posting by someone who said they liked these:

Northern Industrial Mini Wide Beam Sportlight Kit &#151; 12 Volt | Work Lights | Northern Tool + Equipment

$14.99 for 2 of them


----------



## Ant2410 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Somewhere I read a posting by someone who said they liked these:
> 
> Northern Industrial Mini Wide Beam Sportlight Kit — 12 Volt | Work Lights | Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> $14.99 for 2 of them


thank you for that link. 

I still need to know if my blower has the capability to power lights or not. If not what would i need?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it didn't come with a light, it probably can't. MTD is cheap like that and most likely ordered the engines without the stator / alternator if it was not needed. You would either need to use a battery for find a charge coil and probably another flywheel for that engine.

Sounds like a lot of work in my opinion. Is it too late to take it back and get one with a light? Or maybe just sell it on craigslist or something and get a different one.


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

How about a rechargeable bicycle headlight? They have a handlebar clamp that could easily be modified to fit. You could keep the charger plugged in next to where you park the blower, and just plug it in everytime, or most of them have a quick release feature and could be taken inside for charging.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might want to try to track down the specs on the engine. I tried finding some information, and I came up with the engine being called MTD 265-SU. If it's the same thing you have, there's all kinds of exploded diagrams for replacement parts. Here's one example.
Parts and Diagrams for Troy-Bilt 31AS62N2 Storm 2410 24" Self-Propelled (2010)
Checking it, the only electrical parts I see listed are the ignition coil and the electric starter, which aren't what you need for lighting. No mention of a stator anywhere.

I've heard of folks attaching a rechargeable battery on their unit to operate lights. You'd just have to plug it in everyday to keep up the charge. I know I had a mower with electric start had such a thing. The battery was a sealed unit and wasn't any bigger than a 6 pack. If I remember right, the replacement cost on the thing was around $50.00. Don't know if that sort of thing would work out for you or not, though.


----------



## Ant2410 (Sep 20, 2011)

djturnz said:


> How about a rechargeable bicycle headlight? They have a handlebar clamp that could easily be modified to fit. You could keep the charger plugged in next to where you park the blower, and just plug it in everytime, or most of them have a quick release feature and could be taken inside for charging.


i think that's the route i am going to have to take. Kinda sucks but i don't really have a choice.

thanks for the help fellas!


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

Another option would be a 12v work light and a small riding mower battery. You could mount the battery to the top of the auger housing for weight on the front, and put it in one of those plastic battery boxes. Then just attach a trickle charger pig-tail to it and plug it into a battery tender when you park it.

But I thgink the bike light is more practical.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm getting happier with my 2410 as I just found out it does have the ability to run a light and it may have enough to run hand warmers !!
I thought it was wiring for a remote key on/off switch and it turns out these China made 365-SUBs have the option of having a stator and it can be added if it's missing. If it's already there you have a pair of wires coming up from the bottom of the recoil housing on the starters side. They are 6 or 7" red and yellow leads inside a black sheath terminating at the starter with a white plug. Mine was tie wrapped to the wire for the starter.
Too cold to photo.

Now I'm trying to find out what the available amperage is for the two circuits. I think the yellow is the light and red is hand warmers but I'm still looking.
This Snow stator part # 951-10719
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...t&documentCompId=P1001080&diagramPageId=00004


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

So, did some 2410s come with the alternator and light/hand warmer output even if they weren't ordered with these features? And then some did not?

I was reading in another thread where an owner of a 2410 had a wire near the electric start which he used for a light. On my Father's 2410, there is no extra wire anywhere to tap into.

Some came with alternators and some did not?

I know the "dash board" has the cutout for the light bulb regardless if the unit comes with a light or not. It just has a sticker over the front in the center if your unit does not have a light.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know mine came with an engine that had the leads for headlight and hand warmers even though the machine itself didn't have either.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I see yours is a 2008. I did a quick Google search and someone with a 2011 said that "last years model" had the alternator and that was it.

Coincidentally, my Father's is a 2011 model as well.

Perhaps there was a cutoff where they stopped putting the alternator on the models that were not equipped with the lights and hand warmers. Too bad, if so. But that must be the case because I don't see any auxiliary power leads.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

My Storm 2410 has a wire near the electric starter. It's so I can run hand warmers and lights. It would be on the right side near the electric starter. Mine is a 2008 model


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

They must have changed around 2009-2010 then.


----------



## Sigs (Dec 6, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm getting happier with my 2410 as I just found out it does have the ability to run a light and it may have enough to run hand warmers !!
> I thought it was wiring for a remote key on/off switch and it turns out these China made 365-SUBs have the option of having a stator and it can be added if it's missing. If it's already there you have a pair of wires coming up from the bottom of the recoil housing on the starters side. They are 6 or 7" red and yellow leads inside a black sheath terminating at the starter with a white plug. Mine was tie wrapped to the wire for the starter.
> Too cold to photo.
> 
> ...


Did you ever get your headlight or hand warmers working?


----------

